# mounting an NRG file on Daemon tools lite, or possibly converting it into a ISO file.



## scottline (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi All,

I am having a problem with mounting an NRG flie on Daemon tools lite. I normally use ISO files but the program CD I have is a NRG file. Is there anyway to mount this image on daemonn tools lite or convert it into an ISO file. Also is there an alternative free program I can use to mount this image n a virtual drive?

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## sandpaperbackrub (Apr 8, 2009)

Daemon Tools Lite should be able to mount NRG files. Make sure you are using the latest version: 
http://www.filehippo.com/download_daemon_tools/
Daemon Tools Official Website:
http://www.daemon-tools.cc/ENG/home

You might also want to try these other virtual drive, image mounting software (both freeware):

Alcohol 52%
http://www.free-downloads.net/programs/Alcohol_52__Free_Edition
Alcohol 52% Official Website
http://www.alcohol-soft.com/

MagicISO
http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-overview.htm


----------



## scottline (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi,


I will give it a go later to see if it works.


Thanks!


----------

